# wildcamp stop on A1 south of York



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi All,

I have been persuaded by the navigator that we need to visit York this weekend (camp site is booked Friday Saturday and Sunday).

She has also suggested that we could start out on Thursday evening and make our way up the A1.

This is the question for you all

Her hairdresser says that he uses the A1 with his caravan (yes I know) and there are "lots of places to stopover just to sleep"

Does anyone know of any they could recommend
Many thanks
Tim & Linda


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

We use the A1 to York quite often, & find it difficult enough to find places just to pull off to make coffee! 

We have stayed at the CC affiliated Milestone site just N of Newark when we needed to make a start in the evening after work & wanted a guaranteed pitch, but it's the full CC price. There are several CL's & CS's fairly close to the A1 along the Newark to Retford stretch (the CC has finally caught up with the C&CC & introduced maps on its website!!) - or did you want to travel further that evening?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*A1*

Hi

A couple of the "Little Chef" places allow overnight parking - for a tenner - or so the sign says.

Just of J1 of the M18 however is a huge lorry park, decent surface and a cafe that does fab bacon and sausage butties.

Russell


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi
You could try Naburn lock nice site, from which you can boat ride to the centre of York or use the bus from the stop just outside the gate

Bill


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We stayed on a rally linked to a C&CC CS site in Bishopsthorpe, lovely site near to York and a cycle path right into the centre 5 minutes down the road from the site. 

Only link I can find is from another source and not sure I can link it, stepping on toes??

Nice and flat and cheap I believe. 

Mandy

Moor Farm Bungalow Cs your Review!
Moor Lane
Bishopthorpe
York 
YO23 2UF


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> We stayed on a rally linked to a C&CC CS site in Bishopsthorpe, lovely site near to York and a cycle path right into the centre 5 minutes down the road from the site.
> Only link I can find is from another source and not sure I can link it, stepping on toes??
> Nice and flat and cheap I believe.
> Mandy
> ...


That's a lovely site, nice owners too, very friendly. We stay there regularly. Almost opposite the Racecourse, easy to miss the sign....coming out of York, on the left on Bishopthorpe Rd.

I believe its actually a privately owned site, not Club affiliated.


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

Good value place to stay in York is The Derwent pub in Osbaldwick. £7 a night (I think). 2.5 miles from city centre. Regular bus service from nearby.

Pub has a big field for camping


----------

